# N-ext Products and Bifen



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

I've just started with the N-ext biostimulant pack this season. I tank mixed RGS with my prodiamine app. All went well. YAY! LOL But it got me to thinking if I could save some time and add Bifen to my next app of Humic12 and MicroGreen? Has anyone had experience doing this? On the back of the Bifen bottle it says that it can be mixed with other pesticides, but to be really sure I should jar test it. How much of everything should I use in the test? Sorry if it's a n00b question. I've been searching but didn't see anyone else who tried mixing the both and I didn't want to waste good product just testing. 

Thank you all!


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Welcome to the world of liquid applications. You can mix a whole lot of things together, and this is one of them.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Bless you @Dkrem ! You have no idea how much just a little bit of validation eases my mind. LOL!


----------

